
UBS Claims Electric Price Parity by 2018, Says Tesla Can Make Money on Model 3 - justin66
http://gas2.org/2017/05/20/ubs-electric-car-price-parity-2018-tesla-make-money-model-3/
======
greglindahl
blog-spam rewrite of an article in the Telegraph which is a blog-spam rewrite
of a UBS study which neither article bothers to link.

~~~
justin66
That's interesting in that it was the second link on the topic I found, which
I followed from another article which was even more clearly blogspam.

IS there an article with a link to the UBS study or is it behind a paywall?

(the Telegraph article:
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/business/2017/05/19/electric-
vehi...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/business/2017/05/19/electric-vehicles-
cost-conventional-cars-2018/) )

------
justin66
_The UBS team found that the powertrain for the Bolt was $4,600 cheaper to
produce than originally thought, “with much cost reduction potential left.”_

